# Insurance in Canada



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello All!
Does anyone have any experience with dog insurance in Canada? Trying to decide on which one to get for my 9 week old pup Odin. There are so many options! Would love to hear others feedback and experiences.
Cheers,
Kristen


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

My friend at work bought insurance for his lab puppy but after about 6 months he had this advice to give me.

Setup a recurring transfer from you bank account to a savings account for $50 per month. 10 years down the road if you have an issue with the health of your dog you will have over $6000 to help. Since this is your own money you can spend it on whatever procedure you wish without any consideration for the requirements of the insurance company.

That is what I've been doing and I've got about $800 in Phoebe's account now. 

Rh.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I live in the US, but I know that VPI is active in Canada as well. DO NOT purchase a policy through them. I have had nothing but trouble with them. A week before our policy went into effect, Riley was treated for a sinus infection. No biggie. Well then a little over a month ago, we had bordatello that turned into pneumonia. I am now fighting VPI because they said that the bordatello and pneumonia is a pre-existing condition. They are NOT the same things. My vet is even trying to help me.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We were with vetinsurance (trupanion). We cancelled once their fees increased 2.5X in a year.
I just checked and now they are even higher than when I cancelled 6 months ago.
Brutal.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input! 

After comparing all the policies in Canada, and reading all the fine print....insurance really doesn't look like the best way to go. I cant believe the premiums and deductibles they charge, all for only 80% co-payment, and so many loopholes for non-coverage. 

We are going to put the money in a bank account instead. 

Thanks again!
-Kristen


----------

